# I've done something really stupid !!!



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok. So a week ago I bought my first tropical aquarium which I instantly setup and started cycling with a lot of help from this forum. Last Thursday I took a water sample to my local pet store to test as I don't yet have a kit of my own, they said the water was fine to start adding fish so I listened and bought a stunning male VT betta, 6 Cory cats, 6 tetras, a snail and 3 live plants. They instantly settled in and I was happy with my purchase especially as the store assistant told me my water was fine. When I told my boyfriend that I had bought fish and added them he went ballistic with me as he worked in a fish store after college now he tells me they aren't going to last long and will die. I don't know what to do to save them, they seem to be thriving in the tank and to me seem happy. Can anyone suggest anything? Im still new to all this so I'm freaking out that I might be killing these fish, especially as I'm a vegetarian myself. Lol 

Thanks =)


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

How big is the tank?

I know some bettas don't do well with neon tetras, but others do.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

54 litre about 12 UK gallons, the fish are doing great together it's just my boyfriend told me that the cycling process hadn't finished as the tank had only been set up for a week and now all my fish are going to die. I know some people cycle their tanks with fish but more often than not the fish die.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

So you were cycling it without fish, right? Were you adding ammonia everyday or using another method? If you put the fish in too early, they will die if the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels are too high. Can you test the water? If the levels are really high, I would do a huge water change and keep going with a fish-in cycle. It's definitely possible to cycle with the fish in, just as long as you perform water changes.

Edit: Sorry, I forgot you said you don't have a water testing kit of your own. Did the pet store just say the water is fine or did they tell you exactly what the levels are? Unless you used a product or media from an established tank which caused the tank to cycle really quickly, I don't think it is cycled yet.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

Well first off, IMO you have overstocked your tank. You will have to keep up with water changes.

Second off, you will have to test your water frequently. Go buy some water testing equipment. Don't buy the strips. I use the type that you get some water, then add a few drops of a liquid from a bottle.

Third off, you will have to do lots of water changes because you are cycling your tank with so many fish.

If you do enough water changes, your fish won't die. Also, keep an eye on your betta. Sometimes bettas don't like tetras.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I am keeping an eye on my betta and he's fine with everyone at the moment. 

When I had my water tested she just said it was fine and that I could start adding my fish she never gave me the results and to tell the truth I most likely wouldn't have undestood her.

So if I keep doing a water change regularly and adding dechlorinator my fish should survive?

The week I was cycling my tank I fed it regularly with fish food that was suggested to me on here


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I would do more than normal water changes. I'm not so sure about the bioload, but it does seem to be pushing it - _especially_ because you put them in at one time, which means problems with the start. 

It would have been much better to directly say "What are the numbers". That way you could ask us. "Fine" may not really be 'fine' in our terms, especially since not all of us have the best experience with LFS employees. 

If anything, add more live plants if you _know_ you can take care of them and keep them alive. They will probably help you.


----------



## soleilvie (Mar 20, 2010)

I would follow these directions for a fish-in cycle: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/

Really, try and get a water testing kit as soon as you can. It will be difficult to monitor levels and perform water changes without one.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok. Thanks guys. Looking at my water now and its quite murky so im worried. I was thinking I might do a 25% water change tomorrow is this a bad idea?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

IMO I would take back most of those fish. Even when you have it cycled, your betta will probably be very stressed out and unhappy. In the wild they are by themselves most of the time, unless it's time for them to breed. They are VERY territorial fish...it might seem like they're doing fine with other fish and than one day you'll find fins missing from fish or dead fish. They're called "fighting fish" for a reason. 

99% of the time pet store employees have no idea what they're talking about, so don't trust their advice. By all means, do what you feel is best for your fish, but I just had to give my opinion. I don't know anything about cycling, so I can't help you out with that.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I respect all your views and opinions and I will be putting my fighter (Aden) into a tank on his own as I have seen him chasing the tetras and cories around the tank today and I dont want no blood spilt if it can be helped lol 

Thanks for all your help guys =)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You're welcome. I hope you didn't think I was being rude...I just didn't want you to end up with an upset betta and/or dead fish.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh, of course not. Like I said I appreciate everyones advice, I am new to this so still learning the do's and dont's. I'm just pretty annoyed that the store assistants sold me the fish knowing I had only cycled the tank for a week and also knowing I was overcrowding, she also told me that I could add more fish in a few weeks when the new fish had settled into their tank its just a shame we have people like this "helping" us with our purchases and living creatures.

As for overcrowding, my younger cousin had an aquarium the same time as me so when hers is done cycling I'm going to give 3 cory cats to her which will then leave me with 3.

Maybe this is a stupid question giving what you said about overcrowding but I'll ask it anyway lol. 

When I setup another tank for my fighter I will then have 6 tetras and 3 corys in the 12 gallon. Would I be able to add more fish? The tank looks pretty empty with all that I have in there at the moment, so when I get rid of some corys and my betta its going to look even more empty. 

Thanks =)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

1fish2fish found a website that helps you figure out if your tank is too crowded or not. It'll factor everything in and give you a percentage of how full it is. I'll look for the thread right now...Sometimes bettas will chase or attack tetras, so make sure to keep an eye out on them.

Here's the link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=36856


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Thank you =) everyone is so nice and helpful on this forum usually you get the horrid judemental people who undermine newbies like myself but everyone is so cool here lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We're happy to help. Thats what we're here for!


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

Your tank is a little overstocked. A 14 gallon (what you have) is brimming with fullness at its current amount you have in there.

Its best to slowly add fish. Most add Bettas to a tank last (not always though). 

Since you've already got them all in there, you should be *okay*. I would recommend a couple more plants, personally. and at least 25% daily water changes for the next month, just to keep everyone happy.

They probably will suffer a bit from ammonia poisoning, though.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes I do know this now, I wasnt properly informed by the assistant at the store, however I can't fully put the blame on her as I did a fair bit of research before hand but as a customer you do think that assistants know best and I can assure you I will not be making this mistake again. 

I have done my first water change today and the fish seem to more active than they were yesterday which I hope can only be a good thing. 

As for the plants, I will be adding more to the tank and maybe giving 3 cories to my cousin but I keep hearing different things, some say that cories can only be in a school of 6, others say 3.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup ... take what the employees say with a grain of salt. It's not often you run into one that actually tends to be correct.


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

You are over stocked, you need to get a liquid test kit and watch the water daily. You added far too much of a bio load all at once, which will ruin any cycle you had.
Start doing 10% water changes daily until you notice the readings are level at 0 again. Then, slowly start doing less changes, every other day, to every 3rd day until it is once a week.


----------



## bonfiliof (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 10 gal with 1 betta and 6 corys and I think it's at it's MAX on what it can handle. I wouldn't worry about the snail buy with the 6 tetras it seems like a lot.

PS: My betta lives pretty good with the 6 corys.


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Welsh said:


> some say that cories can only be in a school of 6, others say 3.


3 will be fine.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Good good =) I cant wait to get my betta out of the tank into a different one, I was looking at him a moment ago and his fins are looking a bit rough around the edges. Theres nothing in the tank that he could catch them on so im assuming those bloody tetras are sneaking a bite when im not watching.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

When I put my betta into his own little tank tomorrow is there anything I need to do like use something from the main tank to get it going or can I just add water straight from the tap?


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Water conditioner, make sure it's the same temperature as the other tank. I would still float him for 10 minutes and then slowly add a little of the new water into the cup. Keep doing that until it's full, then net him out and place him in the new tank.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought I would need to cycle the tank or something, my bad. Still trying to get used to the whole tropical fish thing lol do u reckon I can use a sandwich bag rather than a cup or is this a bad idea lol

Thanks


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, better to cycle the tank then add him.
But in other posts, you said you are cycling it already, no?


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Ziplock bag with air would work or a bag from the petstore that has been dried out would also work.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

My 12 gallon is cycling but I'm moving him into a critter keeper with a heater, no filter. Am I making much sense cause I feel I'm rambling lol


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh, well then what I said before is all you would need to do. Is there sand in his last tank? You could move that into the keeper since sand is another source for bacteria and a biological filter. 
______________________________
Water conditioner, make sure it's the same temperature as the other tank. I would still float him for 10 minutes and then slowly add a little of the new water into the cup. Keep doing that until it's full, then net him out and place him in the new tank.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I used gravel in the 12 gall community tank. Thanks for your help =) I can't wait to get him in there and start nursing him back to health lol


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

Gravel will work too, just rinse it lightly in clean water first.


----------

